# HTC Evo 3D Android Mobile Phone



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2012)

Purchased a new unlocked one of these HTC Evo 3D from ASDA for £229
Ordered via Quidco so got £11.45 cash-back making the phone £217.55

Added some extras
Otterbox Impact Case for HTC Evo 3D - £9.05
HTC EVO 3D 1600 MAH Battery - £3.40

I know the phone is not at the cutting edge but it is a good handset.
Anyone else got one of these and and niggles to watch out for or tips?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 24, 2012)

i'm too lazy to google... how big is it?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2012)

*Size:* 126.1mm x 65.4mm x 11.3mm 4.96" x 2.57" x 0.44"
*Weight:*170 grams with battery
*Display:* 4.3-inch 3D touch screen
*Screen:*109 mm (4.3")


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 24, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> i'm too lazy to google... how big is it?


Dunno, must be pretty big for him to think it would look better in 3D!  

*gets coat*


----------



## kittyP (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG! I have some how during the set up process managed to synch everything to fucking facebook!!
I get updates on the front screen under the clock ffs! 
I have no idea how to turn it all off. 
It has even synced my phone contacts. 
I have people's numbers off here that I def did not have before but am friends with on facebook  


Help me! !?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2012)

It is a lovely phone for the money. 
Just the right size/weight/tech for the money.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 1, 2012)

Weren't you after getting a Galaxy Note?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Weren't you after getting a Galaxy Note?



Yes. The EVO is my wife's phone. A huge step up from the iphone 3GS and cheap.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah.. right. As you were.

I made sure my wife got an Android device too


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> I made sure my wife got an Android device too



Good good 

I should have the Note already but going to sell my HTC Desire HD to fund at least a half of it. Should own by now. Will treat myself shortly, it is the phone I NEED so can't be delayed


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Good good
> 
> I should have the Note already but going to sell my HTC Desire HD to fund at least a half of it. Should own by now. Will treat myself shortly, it is the phone I NEED so can't be delayed


 
It does look mighty fine when lined up next to the other latest smartphones. I was at Heathrow Dixons killing time again on Tuesday and looking at the Note lined up against the SII and the Nexus (which I now own). It outshines both in the looking awesome stakes.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> It does look mighty fine when lined up next to the other latest smartphones. I was at Heathrow Dixons killing time again on Tuesday and looking at the Note lined up against the SII and the Nexus (which I now own). It outshines both in the looking awesome stakes.



Now we have one in the office I can play with properly I am so sold. Not just screen size. Speed and function is excellent. 

Just needs an Otterbox case


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2012)

And Android 4.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> And Android 4.



And other NEW STUFF like a bacon app


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2012)

kittyP said:


> OMG! I have some how during the set up process managed to synch everything to fucking facebook!!
> I get updates on the front screen under the clock ffs!
> I have no idea how to turn it all off.
> It has even synced my phone contacts.
> ...


Long press the Facebook widget on your home screen and you should see the top bar turn red with a trashcan icon. Drag the Facebook thing over that and - bosh! - 'tis gone.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Long press the Facebook widget on your home screen and you should see the top bar turn red with a trashcan icon. Drag the Facebook thing over that and - bosh! - 'tis gone.


 
Ok, I have got rid of that. 
I have deleted the facebook app. 
I have have 'unsynched' facebook but all the contacts are still in my phone book. 
I cannot get them out.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Ok, I have got rid of that.
> I have deleted the facebook app.
> I have have 'unsynched' facebook but all the contacts are still in my phone book.
> I cannot get them out.


Go to settings -> Accounts and Sync and untick Facebook. Then refresh your address book. Job done, assuming you're using the default address book.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Ed, much appreciated but it's not working. 
Looks like I might have to get it replaced as with in 2 day the camera stopped working too.......
Unless you have any advice about what might be wrong there....?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

Is it objecting to snaps of badgers' man-minge?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Is it objecting to snaps of badgers' man-minge?


 
I must be very innocent of mind as it took me a minute or two to work out what that actually meant


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I must be very innocent of mind as it took me a minute or two to work out what that actually meant



So the answer is yes?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2012)

Have just spoke to the HTC help line who were lovely. 
They have basically said that if I am prepared to re-set factory settings, I can get rid off the face book shit and it may well get the camera working again.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 8, 2012)

The camera is back working. 
The FB stuff is mainly un-synced but not totally. 

The best thing is that I downloaded the free Radio 4 ringtone app and now have 'The Shipping Forecast' as my ring tone and 'The News Pips' as my message alert which makes me smile


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2012)

Best middle budget smart phone I have got/seen. It now only £207 which is fucking ace with the dirt cheap contract.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich should be available on this handset now/very soon? Any feedback on getting it on the phone without losing anything or fucking things up? Is it ready to go? I can't quite work it out.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Ice Cream Sandwich should be available on this handset now/very soon? Any feedback on getting it on the phone without losing anything or fucking things up? Is it ready to go? I can't quite work it out.


 
All installed ICS ^ but the phone is _still_ having problems. 
Whenever we plug it in to charge from the mains it shuts down. 
Have tried two different batteries and two different charges to no avail. 
The only way to get charge in it is using a portable charger which makes no sense to me???


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Got the phone on 24/12/2012 so still in warranty. 
It was from Asda who appear to have no stock of this handset, what is their procedure likely to be?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Got the phone on 24/12/2012 so still in warranty.
> It was from Asda who appear to have no stock of this handset, what is their procedure likely to be?


 


> *Subject*
> Fault - HTC Evo 3D Android Mobile Phone
> 
> *Response Via Email*
> ...


----------



## Firky (Oct 24, 2012)

Print the email off and take that in with you as well as the receipt. Just in case.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 25, 2012)

Crikey.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

Now that's customer service. Full refund is a right result!


----------

